# The Office: Season Six - Blu-ray Review



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=4663[/img]
* 
Title: The Office: Season Six
Starring: Steve Carell, John Krasinski, Rainn Wilson, Jenna Fischer, B.J. Novak, Ed Helms
Created By: Greg Daniels, Ricky Gervais, Stephen Merchant
Studio: Universal Studios
Rated: Not Rated
Runtime: 10 hrs 4 min
Release Date: 9/7/2010* 

*Synopsis:* (5 out of 5)
*Video:* (4 out of 5) 
*Audio:* (4 out of 5) 
*Extras:* (4.5 out of 5) 
*Overall:* (4.5 out of 5) 



*Synopsis:* :5stars:
_I don't have a plan exactly. More of a loose structure. Gives me freedom to improvise. It's like jazz._

Episode 1: Gossip
Michael regrets revealing that Stanley is having an affair, so he spreads a bunch of lies about everyone else to cover his tracks--except that one of the lies that he spread actually turns out to be true. 

Episode 2: The Meeting
Michael sabotages--then promotes--Jim's efforts at getting a promotion, while Dwight and Toby try to prove that Darryl has submitted a fraudulent medical claim. 

Episode 3: The Promotion
Jim discovers just how hard being the boss can be when David Wallace forces Michael and him to determine which employees will be getting a raise. 

Episode 4: Niagara
The Office travels to Niagara Falls to celebrate Jim and Pam's wedding under strict orders not to mention Pam's pregnancy. Michael, Dwight, and Andy all want to hook up with guests at the wedding and Michael and Dwight meet twins. 

Episode 5: Mafia
Michael meets with an insurance salesman that visits the office and is later convinced by Dwight and Andy that he is part of the mafia. Erin accidentally ruins Pam's painting. 

Episode 6: The Lover
Jim and Pam return from their honeymoon and learn, to their horror, that Michael is dating Pam's mom. Meanwhile, Dwight gives Jim a "gift"--which actually has a listening device attached to it. 

Episode 7: Koi Pond
Michael is upset when he becomes the butt of all the office jokes after he falls in a koi pond. Andy and Pam go out together on some cold calls, and everybody mistakes them as a married couple. 

Episode 8: Double Date
Michael sparks more anger from Pam when he breaks up with her mom on her birthday after he finds out she's 58, and Dwight unsuccessfully tries to get everyone in the office to owe him a favor. 

Episode 9: Murder
The entire office is preoccupied about rumors of Dunder Mifflin's bankruptcy. Michael tries to create a distraction by engaging everyone in murder-mystery game, but Jim wonders if that is a good idea. 

Episode 10: Shareholder Meeting
Michael speaks out of line at the Dunder Mifflin shareholders meeting and creates a big problem for management, while Jim discovers that nobody in the office thinks he's the "real" boss. 

Episode 11: Scott's Tots
10 years ago, Michael promised a group of 3rd graders he would pay for their college tuition if they graduated. Now comes time to pay, and he can't do it. At the office, Dwight's "Employee of the Month" idea gets Jim in big trouble. 

Episode 12: Secret Santa
Michael gets upset when Jim promises Phyllis that she can be the office Santa, but the office Christmas party may be overshadowed by some bad news from David Wallace. 

Episode 13: The Banker
A banker representing a potential buyer comes to the Scranton branch to interview the H.R. department before the sale goes through. 

Episode 14: Sabre
Michael hates the changes that Dunder Mifflin's new owner is implementing, so he turns to David Wallace for advice. Jim and Pam find the perfect day care center, but Jim's mistake threatens to ruin the interview. 

Episode 15: Manager and Salesman
Sabre's CEO wants the Scranton branch to have one manager, and Michael voluntarily steps down and lets Jim become the boss when he finds out that salespeople make more money. However, he soon comes to regret the decision. 

Episode 16: The Delivery: Part 1
Pam goes into labor and Jim is ready to take her to the hospital, but she refuses to go. Meanwhile, inspired by Pam and Jim's baby, Dwight and Angela try to reach a "business agreement" to have a baby of their own. 

Episode 17: The Delivery: Part 2
After the baby is born, Pam has trouble getting the baby to breastfeed. At the office, Michael takes credit for hooking Jim and Pam up, and tries to do the same thing for Kevin and Erin, making Andy jealous. 

Episode 18: St. Patrick's Day
It's St. Patrick's Day, and the CEO forces the office to work late because she won't leave. In addition, Michael unsuccessfully tries to suck up to his new boss, and Andy and Erin's first date is delayed because Erin is sick. 

Episode 19: New Leads
When the sales staff begins trying to boss around everyone in the office, Michael tries to teach them a lesson by withholding a valuable set of sales leads. 

Episode 20: Happy Hour
Oscar gets everybody in the office to go to Happy Hour so that he can hit on a coworker in shipping. Pam tries to set up Michael with a friend at the bar, but Michael's alter ego, "Date Mike," threatens to spoil the entire evening. 

Episode 21: Secretary's Day
Michael creates problems for Andy on Secretary's Day when he tells Erin that Andy was engaged to Angela, and Kevin is upset after Oscar makes a video comparing Kevin to Cookie Monster. 

Episode 22: Body Language
Michael is hopeful that a potential client is interested in him, but everyone in the office except Pam thinks he's wasting his time. Meanwhile, Dwight recruits Kelly to apply for the Sabre minority management training program. 

Episode 23: The Cover-Up
Michael becomes convinced that Donna is having an affair and puts Dwight on the case, but Pam soon discovers that the suspicions may be true. Meanwhile, Darryl gets revenge on Andy for an earlier incident.

*Rating:* 
Because this is a TV show, there is not a rating. However, there are some things to note about different aspects of the show. Language is not heavy, especially compared to some shows on primetime, but there is a good number of language. Crude jokes are sometimes present in episodes. Sexual content is kept at a minimum. If this were a movie, I would say some episodes range from PG to PG-13 (depending on the crude jokes).
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=4662[/img]

*Video:* :4stars:
One of the best video presentations I have seen this year, at least in my opinion. Presented in Universal's 1080p/VC-1, the picture quality was bright and crisp. It could be because the set's fluorescent lighting is so high and more easily controlled making a smaller set easy to look as good as it did. I was very pleased with the video quality in season six of The Office.

For those who are familiar with The Office, you know that it's a one (sometimes two) camera operation, shot as a documentary. With a clearer picture this realistic documentary style show makes the characters look even more life like, and at times it doesn't seem like a documentary but you feel that you are an employee of Dunder Mifflin. 

*Audio:* :4stars: 
The DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1 sounds perfect coming out of your speakers. In a show where background music is not present, but the sound of copiers, computer buzz, and air duct sounds fills your ears and makes you feel that you are sitting in the Scranton branch. Other than the video almost giving you a point of view side of the happenings in the branch, the sound does a tremendous job of setting the environment.
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=4660[/img]

*Extras:* :4.5stars:
Audio Commentaries (Discs 1-3): 
Deleted Scenes (Discs 1-4, HD, 119 minutes): One of the things I love about all The Office seasons on DVD is the Deleted Scenes! It's almost like another episode for your viewing pleasure.
Welcome to Sabre (Disc 3, HD, 1 minute): Featuring Christian Slater, the intro video to Sabre that the Scranton branch must watch.
Blooper Reel (Disc 4, HD, 24 minutes): Hilarious blooper reel that will have you laughing all 24 minutes. 
The Podcast (Disc 4, HD, 10 minutes)
Office Promos (Disc 4, HD, 2 minutes)
The Hunting Trip (Disc 4, HD, 22 minutes): If you've never checked out Parks & Recreation, this is definitely the episode to see. One of the funniest episodes of this series, in my opinion. 
BD-Live Features: Pocket Blu apps and downloadable content, Access to Season Seven episodes via BD-Live as they air. 
My Scenes Bookmarking
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=4661[/img]

*Overall:* :4.5stars:
Maybe I'm a bit biased when it comes to reviewing The Office, but I would recommend this show to anyone looking for a funny show they can watch over and over. If you work in an office of any kind, then this is definitely the show for you. I was working in an office in 2005 when 'The Office first premiered and the similarities between the characters on the show and my co-workers was just uncanny!

Season six is not the only season I would recommend for viewing. Unlike most sitcoms where every episode differs from the other, The Office is constantly bringing back references from previous episodes and even following episodes to tell a complete story (i.e. Jim and Pam going from co-workers to being married). However, by the time you sit down to watch season six, you almost feel like these characters are your family. There are times that you may even catch yourself talking about them like they really are your family. For a show that takes place in an office, creating something new and entertaining can be a challenge, but I thought the writers did a tremendous job with season six.

My recommendation for The Office: Season Six is: Buy It! You will not be disappointed. One of the great things about The Office is that you can watch an episode today, then watch it again in a month or even a week from now and it's just as funny as the first time you saw it. Again, I may be a bit biased because this is one of my favorite television shows. I thoroughly enjoy this show and everything about it. If you do purchase season six, do check out "The Hunting Trip" on disc four special features. Parks & Recreation is another show created by Greg Daniels, and he has done a great job with both of these shows by giving them different personalities while at the same time keeping them similar in comedic timing and style.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Great Steffen, now I have to go spend money today!  Thanks for the review, I really like The Office and this may have to be my first TV series on Bluray. Great review!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

It's definitely worth it. This was my first blu-ray series as well. Do not regret it at all!


----------

